# Mother of the year right here! :)



## kathyt (Aug 20, 2013)

I loved this movie just as much as my son did! They taste good too!


----------



## Stevepwns (Aug 20, 2013)

Im not gonna lie, Im a little jealous.     :meh:


----------



## JTPhotography (Aug 20, 2013)

Really cool! Suddenly, I am really hungry!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 20, 2013)

I think the one on the left has had just a bit too much Minion LSD. 

Very cool.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Are those twinkies?


----------



## kathyt (Aug 20, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Are those twinkies?


They sure are Jdubs.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like a fun project.  :mrgreen:


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Are those twinkies?
> ...


The melding of cupcakes and Twinkies....  I bow at your feet!!!!  (And this has NOTHING to do with PRs thread!)


----------



## snowbear (Aug 20, 2013)

tirediron said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...



. . . Now, if they were only bacon-flavored!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 20, 2013)

Awwwww... how sweet! 

(Said in the voices of 200 Minions in unison!)



(pun intended!)


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 20, 2013)

Would you believe me if I tell you i have never had a twinky?

This look like a pintrest fine.  Lol.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 20, 2013)

That's cool. We enjoyed that movie as well.


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 20, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

. . . Now, if they were only bacon-flavored![/QUOTE]




For bacon lovers.

I have never had a twinky either.


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 20, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Would you believe me if I tell you i have never had a twinky?
> 
> This look like a pintrest fine. Lol.


I'll send you one. left over from 70s munchies fest, and they're still fresh.


----------



## Dao (Aug 20, 2013)

> View attachment 53274
> 
> For bacon lovers.
> 
> I have never had a twinky either.



Chocolate Covered Bacon!!  Oh My!!


----------



## kathyt (Aug 20, 2013)

ronlane said:


> That's cool. We enjoyed that movie as well.


I love Steve Carell too so that helps.


----------



## JTPhotography (Aug 20, 2013)

Chocolate covered bacon is delicious. You wouldn't think so, but the mix of sweet and salty is awesome.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 20, 2013)

Fried Twinkies are the latest thing at the state fair.


----------



## manicmike (Aug 20, 2013)

I used to eat a box of Twinkies for lunch at work. How I'm still thin I do not know.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 22, 2013)

How have a couple of you _never_ had a Twinkie??!!! 

Choco bacon maybe, but _with_ a bloomin' onion? and throw in a fried pickle on a stick, how many people left that festival ready to lose their lunch?


----------



## kay1547 (Aug 27, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I loved this movie just as much as my son did! They taste good too!
> View attachment 53256



what did you use for the white part of the eyes? my daughter would love to make these.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 27, 2013)

kay1547 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I loved this movie just as much as my son did! They taste good too!
> ...


They are super simple. We used Smarties candies. (whites ones) 
list:
yellow cake mix-oh I mean I made it from scratch 
blue frosting
brown sprinkles for hair 
Black icing for the glasses and mouth
Twinkles 
Yellow cupcake holders
Smarties


----------



## mishele (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll be using this...hehe THANKS!!
Btw...love these movies!!


----------



## paigew (Aug 27, 2013)

Those are adorable.


----------

